# Betta vs. Tankmates round 1



## Jpak777 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello,

I recently started pondering about getting an elegant male betta for my community aquarium.

I've been carefully researching books and sites about betta relation with other fish, and I just wanted to get everyone's honest opinion in this thread.

I currently house a 29G tank with residents of:

10 Neon Tetras
3 Otocinclus Cats
2 Swordtails (Male & Female)
Various plants (Cabombas and the like...Not sure if I spelled that right)

This set up has been relatively peaceful for the past 6 months and I don't want anything to disrupt the passive nature of the tank (Its a pain to clean it, let alone resolve a tank war).

I have read the Otos get a long well with the Bettas, but the neons are renowned 'fin nippers' on the many forum threads I've seen (though I've never experienced it). My male swordtail could also be mistaken for another male betta due to the fact of his long bright green tail (on a black body).

I was going to head out today and purchase a male betta, but its better to be safe than sorry and see half the tank raped by the newcomer on the block.

Thanks for the opinions in advance! 
:fish:


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

The smaller types of Tetras are not fin nippers in my opinion, such as the neon's you have listed. Larger types such as Skirt, Phantom and Serpae's can be aggressive and nippy in my experience. As for the Oto's and sword tails I can't comment, never kept them. I can't see a male betta attacking a sword tail though, their tails just aren't flowey enough to be mistaken as another Betta, unlike Guppys. You may also find that because the Betta is an addition to an already established tank that he won't have territory issues himself over the tank and will have to contend with the other fish that already do so, therefore, he may be a little more placid and just stake out his own territory and leave the others alone. It really is just a matter of trial and error, and depends on the fish's temperament. Some Bettas will just fight for the sake of it others are more placid. My suggestion is to get the Betta, pop him in the tank and watch for an hour with your net ready just in case.
If problems arise (I'm talking him literally attacking other fish not just flaring and trying to look mean) remove him. If he is just nipping not actually doing damage I'd leave him (but still watch carefully) to work it out on his own. Of course in saying that, remove him at the first sign of injury or casualties. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Jpak777 (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for replying anasfire23. What is your betta called (its actual name and species-wise).

What type of bettas are there? I know there's lots of variations on how their tails and fins are shaped. i just don't know the names. lol

What kind of colour is good? I know this is a person-to-person opinion, but I like to see what other think. =)

Lastly, are there different care specifications for the different betta species?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bettas seem to be vary in term of how well they get along with other fish. I could see the sword nipping the betta's fins or vice-versa or the betta not getting enough to eat if the other fish are faster. If you are willing to give him a 5 gallon solo tank if things don't work out, then try and watch carefully. There are different betta species; but most every betta sold in LFS in little bowls is betta spendens (crown-tails, etc. are just different strains).


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a 29g also housing a betta with my community fish. He is not aggressive towards them but maybe its because he was already here living with 2 zebras danios in a 10g before moving them to my 29g. I really think he is the boss though because anything he wants he gets but not by being aggressive just being a little pushy. Currently in my community I have 6 zebra danios, 3 long fin danios, 2 neon tetras, 4 corydoras, 1 snail (will be getting cherry red shrimps soon!!!). In the past I use to to have black skirt tetras and they were nippy.


----------

